# Oil Change Warning



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a 2015 TT tfsi /quattro and its just started a countdown, today Im told 27 days to an oil change. This really pees me off, Im already tired of owning this car. Im in rural spain, I dont just pop into a dealer and i bought the car just 5 months ago ex demo. Why the hell is it nagging me to change the oil when Ive only done 1k miles in it (total mileage is about 6k miles or 9k km).

Can anyone explain why its doing it and can i stop it?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

8000 Km is the standard first oil change (here), so sounds quite normal.


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

can_quattro said:


> 8000 Km is the standard first oil change (here), so sounds quite normal.


But it had done that when the car was delivered to me so for that reason and for every reason when a dealer delivers an approved used, must they not have done the oil change? Do I have to get it done now? How can i get rid of the nag?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Oil change wasn't done or DIS not reset.Complain to dealer.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine gave the the start of the 28 day countdown to oil change last week. Plan to get it done first week in June when the car will be 1 year old. This coincided with the tax reminder from the DVLA... fortunately the TDI is only £20 a year, so not all bad.


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

I cannot complain here, they are not interested. Would this be its first oil change? Seems very soon. Cant you deal with it yourself (the warning)?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got the same, but it simply means the car is on yearly service interval which is correct for low milage. 
(audi say <10k is yearly) Just book it in and have it changed. I would assume with the low milage they did not change it before you bought it.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure if this works but looked under the service section while waiting in the car this morning and had the option to reset the "oil warning" - is not oil separate from inspection and therefore the owner can reset the former. If we can and the dealer confirms oil was changed wouldn't it be safe to do - would save a trip to the dealer.


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought mine from "Approved Used in Glasgow 7 months ago and have just got the 8,000 mile "Oil change" warning too.

Does this have to be done by Audi, or can my brothers garage do it? 
Does the service book need to be stamped for an oil change? If it does, I would probably rather have full Audi stamps.


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Audi don't supply stamped service books anymore it's an electronic history the receipts go in the back of the service information booklet, so if you want the fully recorded Audi service history you don't have much option, although getting your car serviced elsewhere to Audi spec does not effect your warranty as long as you have proof it's done, but as you don't have a normal stamped book you would need to rely on receipts........master stroke, sold as the way forward but means it's more problematic for using specialists etc etc


----------

